
In Pictures: A Brief Hacker History - nickb
http://eyeball-series.org/hacker/hacker-eyeball.htm
======
adrianwaj
I wonder if governments have cracker units, for going after enemy countries in
times of war, or times of cold-war? There are reports of North Korean hackers
doing exactly that.

The crackers in the article, (at least the non-malicious ones) could they join
the army as a get-out-of-jail free card, or would that glamorize them? Are
they ever rehabilitated?

~~~
nickb
Of course... take a look:
[http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military_law/4270...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military_law/4270420.html?do=print)

------
parenthesis
The authorities should utilise cracker-hackers for 'good' by compelling them
to turn from poacher to gamekeeper. What use is a jail sentence when they
could be helping secure government systems or helping spying on enemy
government systems?

~~~
boredguy8
Trust.

------
boredguy8
These retrospectives are always hard for me: so much lost because of systems
that works so poorly. Such needless waste...

------
omouse
erm, hackers? really? I don't know...

------
rw
Not lame, not great; lots of photos.

------
aston
Ahh, they misspelled rtm's name...

